# Really cute video!!



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure if anybody's seen this before, but I just got this in an e-mail today. 

Really cute video of some silly dogs playing in the snow, it made me laugh! 
dogs playing in the snow


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is fantastic!! Sheer joy and happiness! Wouldn't it be wonderful to be so carefree?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha, love it! Our guys love rolling in the snow, but I've never seen dogs sliding down hills like that. Reminds me of what polar bears do.  PAN PROFILE polar bear sliding on chin + chest across snow field + lying down /


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Haha, love it! Our guys love rolling in the snow, but I've never seen dogs sliding down hills like that. Reminds me of what polar bears do.  PAN PROFILE polar bear sliding on chin + chest across snow field + lying down /



PFFF That had me laughing!! Polar bears are such silly creatures.


----------

